# Tiny Feet Meeting DERRY/LONDONDERRY



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi girls

Just to let use all know that Tinyfeet meetings are starting up again now next wednesday the 13th january 2010, They will be held at 7pm in room 3 the MDEC building in altnagelvin hospitals grounds, We llok forward to seeing all those old faces and will welcome any new ones  

see use all soon

shaz2 xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well ladies who shall be joining us this wednesday? any takers  

xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Shaz 

Im hopefully goin on wed nite just as long as weather doesnt get any worse.

Jillyhen


----------

